# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Медицинский тест оценки риска суицида

## Рогоносец

http://www.oksanochka.com/003/001/025.shtml

У меня вышло 11,5. Среднее нечто. Всё-таки, я не тру-суицидник, могу и передумать...

----------


## Sunset

у меня 15.5

----------


## Римма

0,5

----------


## Sunset

> у меня 15.5


 нефига себе) тока сейчас заметил что звучит как размер члена...
п.с. у меня больше!

----------


## Димон

Нах"ена тест если ты идёшь и убиваешь себя и точно знаешь за чем. Что ты там для сомнений пришёл

----------


## Sunset

> Нах"ена тест если ты идёшь и убиваешь себя и точно знаешь за чем. Что ты там для сомнений пришёл


 Тесты всегда интересно делать хотя бы чисто из любопытства увидеть результат...

----------


## Failure

У меня получилось *24* балла. Написано: "В том случае, когда сумма «весов» превышает 15,4, риск суицида исследуемого лица велик, а в случае наличия в анамнезе попытки самоубийства значителен риск ее повтора".
Ну... поживем - увидим.  :Smile:

----------


## sick boy

> Нах"ена тест если ты идёшь и убиваешь себя и точно знаешь за чем. Что ты там для сомнений пришёл


 полностью согласен.

----------


## sick boy

очень много людей на форуме просто чтобы поплакать и чтобы их утешали.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> очень много людей на форуме просто чтобы поплакать и чтобы их утешали.


 это разве плохо, или бесполезно? форум, как раз, позиционируется как что-то вроде "анонимной группы поддержки", чтобы люди не совершали самоубийство. Мы же- не деструктивный культ. Надеюсь =)

----------


## sick boy

> это разве плохо, или бесполезно? форум, как раз, позиционируется как что-то вроде "анонимной группы поддержки", чтобы люди не совершали самоубийство. Мы же- не деструктивный культ. Надеюсь =)


 наверно так) лично я хотел тут другое увидеть)

----------


## mertvec

> совершенно согласен.


 А толку-то? =)

----------


## mertvec

> с чего?


 С того, что ты согласен.

----------


## mertvec

> глупый вопрос ты задал


 Глупый ответ ты ответил. =)

Что толку с того, что ты с кем-то там согласен? Ты так уныло общаешься чтоли? Похоже на:

- Небо синее.
- Согласен. А трава зелёная кстати.
- Да-да. Я тоже заметил.

Или это для тебя такое открытие, что тут нытиков больше чем так называемых тру суицидников (а есть они вообще среди живых? =) )?

----------


## sick boy

я здесь недавно , и для меня это действительно "открытие".
каждый здесь непонятая никем сверх одаренная личность , обиженная обществом.
ну или я ошибаюсь.

----------


## mertvec

Ну да, рега у вас обоих совсем недавняя. Вспылил, был неправ. =)

Довольно глупо полагать, что в интернете когда либо вообще появится открытый ресурс, объединящий только тру суицидников. Невозможно же отсеять всех нытиков при регистрации, да и слишком пусто было бы без... нас. =)

----------


## sick boy

> Довольно глупо полагать, что в интернете когда либо вообще появится открытый ресурс, объединящий только тру суицидников. Невозможно же отсеять всех нытиков при регистрации, да и слишком пусто было бы без... нас. =)


 ну да тут ты прав)

----------


## mertvec

> а что толку с того что ты вообще тут сидишь ?


 Ну раз ты отвечаешь вопросом на вопрос, то диалог продолжать безполезно. Удачи. =)

----------


## sick boy

> что ты хотел тут увидеть?


   блекджек со шлюхами.)

----------


## Dobri

21

----------

